# Makeup Ideas



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

Where do you get ideas for makeup and costumes? Last year I did a passable Gentlemen costume from BTVS. My haunt is pretty much cemetery themed (with a couple of Weeping Angels for good measure) so that was spooky enough that people who didn't know what I was were still spooked. This year I'm not sure what to do. Part of me wants to try the same costume and see if I can get the make up better but I don't want it to get stale. I'm thinking I might just need to be a generic ghoul or zombie since the props and haunt take most of my time and the costume is kinda thrown together. When I search for make up ideas all I find for guys are skull makeups. Any suggestions for good places for male makeup inspiration?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whether you're male or female, makeup application techniques will be pretty much the same. For inspiration, do a Google image search without specifying gender. Here's what I got for ghoul makeup:

https://www.google.com/search?q=gho...ChMI0I7cvtqhxwIVw4YNCh0LsQVH&biw=1680&bih=848

And here's zombie makeup:

https://www.google.com/search?q=gho...QVH&biw=1680&bih=848#tbm=isch&q=zombie+makeup

Tons of inspiration and the guys aren't all skull-like, although that's a good look if you're going for it


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

It's funny a lot of the photos for the ghoul search are from the makeup kit I used last year. I might just go with a skull and try to actually make it look good. Last year I didn't schedule enough time and I tried to do it all myself. It looked pretty rough at first...kinda like if Al Jolson wore skull makeup....but after some blending was ok.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Al Jolson sings Halloween. "Mummy, my little Mummy"


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

haunted bayou said:


> al jolson sings halloween. "mummy, my little mummy"


ha!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love The Gentlemen. It is my favorite episode of BTVS.

Skull face kinda makes me think voodoo. Ghoul makes me think kinda on the lines of Beatlejuice. Also, I think old school Nosforatu or pale face and black/brown around the eyes.

Ghoul caretaker or mortician goes with the graveyard. You could do some peeling skin with some latex.

I was a zombie in 2009. I used green as a base, but I also mixed some green and grey. Makes a creepy dead blue. I used some brown for the eyes and contours. There is a thumbnail pic in my 2009 album. Made my own blood with corn syrup, chocolate syrup and red food coloring.

You are right about the pics. They are mostly chicks and skull-faced dudes. Like Roxy stated, the techniques are the same.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

A good thread for zombie make up is here.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37929

With the tips in that thread you could look like below.









A good video tutorial is below.


----------



## Wry Glenn (Aug 17, 2015)

You can get a million ideas from YouTube. Even makeup artists who mostly stick to contouring or cute fantasy styles put out some seriously gory tutorials now and then.


----------



## BigDee (Sep 14, 2015)

To get a good Zombie look all you need is liquid latex, (plenty of it!) and toilet roll and you really can't go wrong! Plenty of fake blood too actually...


----------



## AnnabelleLecter (Aug 6, 2015)

I did what BigDee said. I just messed around with latex and kleenex. I came up with this http://36.media.tumblr.com/7de0ca4c1977b62051e23c264e249973/tumblr_nup1iy1Oz11r2171oo2_1280.jpg . Have to link my browser keeps crashing when I try to upload it...Anyway I am self trained and I just kept messing around until I was happy with the result! Its so much fun and anything is possible, you can try different trxtures once you get the hang of it. Good luck!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good creepy look ^


----------



## AnnabelleLecter (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you! I love wildcats look too! I cabt acheive the exposed teeth look. Id love to learn!


----------



## DeadDaddy1993 (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeh Youtube is hands down the best way to get ideas for makeup. Or watch some really old B-movie horror films, they had to get pretty creative with their makeup due to budget constraints!


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I highly recommend the book, Make-Up Monsters by Marcia Lynn Cox. The Wolf-Man technique described in this book is pretty easy, relatively cheap, although it does take about an hour.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I made a "Theme Generator" earlier this year, and using it can give some general ideas for what direction to take costumes in. For example:
Old West Mutants
Voodoo	Clowns
1980s Pirates
Medieval Werewolves Vs Vampires
Egyptian Witches
Industrial Scarecrows
Junkyard Zombies
Prom / Black Tie Aliens

No technique of course, just a general guide towards a theme.

I BELIEVE anyone using this link can get the generator from the dropbox folder:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/17723qi2lxfgir5/AADGJLCqMaSZfXby1q6XMIl1a?dl=0


----------

